# Blank pictures & unable to delete after export corruption....



## malloryescott (Mar 28, 2022)

I work in lightroom 5.2 and have never had an issue with adding photos, editing, and then exporting.  This time, after I finished the editing and went to export, it took a but longer and gave me a corruption on 10 specific photos.  I restarted my computer and now all I get is "blank" photos, says the 43 photos are there, and I can click a "photo" but they are blank.  I've tried to delete them all and it wont delete them.  It just stays with the 43 and blank photos.  I tried going onto the adobe cloud and it says its empty, so there is nothing I can delete off there either.  Also, I've uninstalled and reinstalled the program and it still sits with the 43 and blank photos.  

Please help before I throw this computer off my 3rd floor balcony.


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 28, 2022)

Are you running with a LR subscription?  The reason I ask is that LR Cloudy came out after LR 5, so I suspect this isn't a LR 5 question.  LR 5 is a very old product and you mention 'cloud' in your query.  Adobe have renamed their LR products and it is possible one of the 'new' versions has a 5 in its version.  I am not up-to-speed with the latest (Cloudy) versions of LR, so somebody else will need to step in if you are on subscription (and move this out of the old thread area too perhaps)?


----------



## malloryescott (Mar 28, 2022)

LRList001 said:


> Are you running with a LR subscription?  The reason I ask is that LR Cloudy came out after LR 5, so I suspect this isn't a LR 5 question.  LR 5 is a very old product and you mention 'cloud' in your query.  Adobe have renamed their LR products and it is possible one of the 'new' versions has a 5 in its version.  I am not up-to-speed with the latest (Cloudy) versions of LR, so somebody else will need to step in if you are on subscription (and move this out of the old thread area too perhaps)?


I am running this with a subscription.  This is what my info says in Adobe Creative Cloud.  Am I in the wrong spot?  I'm still extremely new to LR and its products.....


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 28, 2022)

Ok.  I am pretty sure you have asked this question in the wrong place, and I am the wrong person to help you.  And, I can't move your question to the right place (which is Lightroom Classic folder-based, subscription, or just possibly the Cloud Based Service one.  Both of those are 'new' LR (LR has been this new way for many, many years now)).

Old LR5 isn't a current subscription product.

Hopefully somebody will pick up and then sort you out.

I'll send the LRQ a note for you.  Done.
​


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 28, 2022)

I have just looked at Adobe's list of LR products, and I can see why you might be confused.  (So am I BTW.)
Adobe in their wisdom renamed their LR products.  There is a Cloud based product, which is at version 5.2.  I think this is what you have, it is called Lightroom (LR).  There is also a Lightroom Classic (LRc) product, which works as a classic desktop application and is at version 11.2.   Neither of these are the (now ancient) LR 5 product that was available as desktop application on a perpetual licence.  LRc 11.2 is the latest version of the 6.14 I have installed, which is why I can't help you.

HTHs.


----------



## malloryescott (Mar 28, 2022)

LRList001 said:


> I have just looked at Adobe's list of LR products, and I can see why you might be confused.  (So am I BTW.)
> Adobe in their wisdom renamed their LR products.  There is a Cloud based product, which is at version 5.2.  I think this is what you have, it is called Lightroom (LR).  There is also a Lightroom Classic (LRc) product, which works as a classic desktop application and is at version 11.2.   Neither of these are the (now ancient) LR 5 product that was available as desktop application on a perpetual licence.  LRc 11.2 is the latest version of the 6.14 I have installed, which is why I can't help you.
> 
> HTHs.


Thank you, it's for sure not the classic version, as I have that as well, but isn't the one I am utilizing.  Much appreciated for trying.  Hopefully someone can assist.


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 28, 2022)

Glad to be able to help (a little).  I suspect you want this:
Lightroom desktop apps (cloud-based service)​


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 28, 2022)

@malloryescott  - You are using _Lightroom v5.2  _the current 'Cloud based' version.
You have added 43 photos to your (Cloud) library, and you see some as 'black'.
Are you online and internet connected?
Does your Cloud icon (top right of screen) indicate "synced and Backed up" when you hover the mouse cursor over the icon?



Have you given time for your 'added' photos to sync to the Adobe Cloud?
What is the Report you see when you click on the Cloud icon? (Post a screen-clip)
Have you opened a Web Browser and gone to-- https://lightroom.adobe.com/
Do you see all 43 photos in the Web Browser version of Lightroom-mobile?

I am not very familiar with _Lightroom_ problems, but your answers may give some clues.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 29, 2022)

Checking the status of the cloud library via the LrWeb interface is exactly what I would have suggested, Rob. Once we know exactly what has been synced to the cloud we can make a better judgement on how to progress the Lightroom desktop issue.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2022)

LRList001 said:


> Glad to be able to help (a little).  I suspect you want this: Lightroom desktop apps (cloud-based service)


Thanks for flagging it, I've moved the thread to save confusion.


----------

